# Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980



## Spreed (10. Juni 2016)

*Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Hallo!

Ist es möglich mein System (Siehe Sig) unter Last komplett lautlos zu bekommen?

Habe nicht wirklich Ahnung von WaKü, würde mir aber gern den Spaß machen und umsteigen, da mich das rauschen meiner Hardware wahnsinnig macht. 

Der Mora hängt ja außerhalb vom Gehäuse, dadurch wird er wahrscheinlich hörbar sein, oder?
Reicht die Fläche im R5 um meine jetzigen Komponenten, bzw. kommenden (GTX 1080TI) lautlos zu kühlen?

Geld spielt dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle, Hauptsache leise 

Hätte hier mehr oder weniger 1:1 die Zusammenstellung von Troublemaker übernommen:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Geht das ganze noch leiser/besser mit mehr Geld oder sind hier einfach Physikalisch die Grenzen erreicht?


----------



## Combi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

hi,kühle mein system selber mit wakü und nem mora 2 pro.
intern der 240er und 360er radi,werden mit phobya g12 auf 5 volt geregelt gekühlt,also mindestumdrehungen,leichter luftzug reicht.
extern steht der mora mit dem 9x120er lüfterrahmen montiert.
allerdings arbeitet der mora nur passiv.die lüfter werden evtl nur im hochsommer ab 28 grad innentemp. dazugeschaltet.
so ist die wakü fast lautlos.
brauche allerdings die lüfter im tower,wegen meinen 10 hdd´s und ssd´s.
sonst wäre es wirklich fast unhörbar.
also ja,es ist möglich.

ps: kein warenkorb zum anschaun....


----------



## Spreed (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Ist der Warenkorb nun sichtbar?

Könnte ich die Zusammenstellung so nehmen, oder kann man da noch mehr in Richtung silent rausholen?
Würde noch einen Durchflussmesser dazu nehmen. 

Wieviele Lüfter sollte ich dazu nehmen?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Spreed (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

So, nach ein bissl stöbern wäre ich auf folgende Lösung gekommen:

Als Gehäuse ein Thermaltake X9 mit dieser WaKü: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Schafft die Pumpe 4 Radiatoren? Machen diese Kühltechnisch überhaupt noch Sinn?
Lüfter würde ich dann die Silent Wings2 nehmen.

Fürs erste soll nur mein 4770k und die GTX 980 gekühlt werden, später auch dann mal eine Titan XYZ mit passender CPU.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Hi Spreed,

vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen, ein paar allgemeine Gedanken dazu meinerseits:

- Die Silentwings schließen nicht optimal am Radiator ab, daher sind sie nur bedingt geeignet
- Die 30mm Varianten der Radiatoren sind schonmal gut um langsam drehende Lüfter zu verwenden
- Du solltest den Mora nochmal in Betracht ziehen. 
 -> Er vermindert den Durchfluß deutlich weniger als die 4 Radis -> weniger Pumpendrehzahl notwendig
 -> Meine Lüfter drehen bei ~300rpm am Mora, die sind dann schon sehr sehr leise
-> Er ist günstiger als die internen Radis

- Der Temperatursensor ist unpraktisch, nimm besser einen mit 1x IG + 1x Außengewinde
- Wofür der Drucksensor? Kannst Du weglassen
- Du legst beim CPU Kühler Wert auf die Optik, bei den Anschlüssen hast du Teilweise Black-nickel Teile dabei. Die sind nicht wirklich schön

Ich hoffe das hilft dir?!

VG
Thau


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Spreed schrieb:


> So, nach ein bissl stöbern wäre ich auf folgende Lösung gekommen:
> 
> Als Gehäuse ein Thermaltake X9 mit dieser WaKü: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...


Meine Gedanken: 
Anderen Tempsensor: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ich würde zu einer D5 Pumpe raten (mit USB und Aquabus oder "nur" PWM: Wesentlich ruhiger und gleichzeitig Power ohne Ende. Passenden Deckel nicht vergessen oder gleich an nen AGB schnallen! Hab die AS XT selbst ausgtauscht weil zu laut (deutliches Brummen sogar bei 40% Last).
SW2 sind nicht für Radiatoreneinsatz gedacht, da sie nicht aufliegen und keinen all zu hohen SP erzeugen. Besser Noiseblocker  oder gleich eloops. 
4 Radis schafft ne D5 Pumpe! Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die unterbringst? Hast Du Dir Gedanken gemacht wie Du 16 Lüfter mit Spannung versorgen willst und wie Du regeln willst? 
Transparenter Schläuche und farbige Zusätze haben immer so nen "G'schmäggle" allerdings weiß ich nicht wie die Tygoon sich hier schlagen.
Auch mal den Aquaero 5 LT angeschaut? Wenn Du kein Display brauchst und die Fans via PWM regeln willst reicht der auch völlig aus. 
Lass den Drucksensor weg.... das braucht kein Mensch! 



Combi schrieb:


> brauche allerdings die lüfter im tower,wegen meinen 10 hdd´s und ssd´s.


10 Stück?? ... Aber ok wer's benötigt! 
Deine  HDDs müssten allerdings das bei weitem lauteste an deinem Build sein.  Bei mir ist zumindest die eine HDD (und die ist schon leicht gedämpft  mit Gummipuffern) das Lauteste... die restlichen Lüfter drehen absolut  unhörbar und sonor mit 30% vor sich hin (ohne Tempsteuerung) und halten  alles schön kühl! Wennste die HDDs also durch SSDs ersetzt (mein  nächstes Projekt bzw. warte ich mal auf ne ordentliche und "günstige"  >2 TB SSD) müsste deine Kiste komplett lautlos oder zumindest nahezu  unhörbar sein.

Edit: Mist Thau war schneller!^^


----------



## Thaurial (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



chischko schrieb:


> Edit: Mist Thau war schneller!^^



Da stimmen wir ja zumindest in den meisten Punkten schonmal überein! 

Bei den eloops/Nosiblockern bin ich nicht mehr ganz bei Dir - die höre ich inzwischen auch irgendwie. Qualitativ geht wohl nicht viel über Noctua, wobei die teilweise 20+ pro Lüfter kosten. Ggf. lohnt es sich auf die Silent Wings 3 zu warten, die wurden ja kürzlich für den August angekündigt.

Meine HDD war auch das lauteste was ich im PC hatte, ich komme nun mit 2 SSDs aus und genieße die Ruhe (zumindest bis die Karte anfängt zu zwitschern! )


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Also die eloops sind mit Sicherheit unter den Top 3 der leisen radiatorentauglichen Lüfter für den Privatkundenbereich. Die wurden mal mit ner akustischen Kamera vermessen und dabei haben sie verdammt gut abgeschnitten (120 als auch 140mm Variante). Die SW3 werden auch nicht für Radis geeignet sein meine ich zu wissen, aber da werde ich gerne belehrt!


----------



## Thaurial (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



chischko schrieb:


> Also die eloops sind mit Sicherheit unter den Top 3 der leisen radiatorentauglichen Lüfter für den Privatkundenbereich. Die wurden mal mit ner akustischen Kamera vermessen und dabei haben sie verdammt gut abgeschnitten (120 als auch 140mm Variante). Die SW3 werden auch nicht für Radis geeignet sein meine ich zu wissen, aber da werde ich gerne belehrt!


Ich meine zu wissen, dass sich die eloops und die noisblocker die gleiche Technik teilen. Kann auch sein, dass ich mir einbilde die mittlerweile zu hören 

Die SW3 habe ich deswegen erwähnt, weil die ja auch an den neuen AiO von BQ klemmen sollen, oder bin ich da gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer...


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Ne stimmt schon, die klemmen an der neuen AiO von BQ! aber dennoch weiß ich nicht, wie sich die Fans schlagen. Bei den eloops biste halt nahezu sicher vor nem Fehlkauf bewahrt genau wie bei den Noiseblocker, da sie lang etabliert und getestet wurden bis zum Erbrechen.
Edit: Die eloops sind halt wegen der "bionischen" Form so leise... Technik kann grundlegend gut und gerne die selbe sein


----------



## Spreed (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Hi Spreed,
> 
> vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen, ein paar allgemeine Gedanken dazu meinerseits:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Input!

Neuer Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Folgende Änderungen: 
- Pumpe getauscht auf eine D5
- eloop Lüfter ergänzt
- Schläuche durch farbige ausgetauscht, Farbmittel rausgeschmissen
- Thermosensor geändert
- Drucksensor entfernt
- Multi Power Port für Lüfter ergänzt
- Phobya UltraGuide 10 Controller für Lüfter ergänzt

Beim Mora stört mich dass er extern hängt. Gerade mit dem Thermaltake X9, welches Innen Platz wie Sau hat, find ich die interne Lösung einfach schöner. Die Mehrkosten spielen dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
Brauch ich aber 4 Radis in der Größe? Würden 2 nicht reichen? Ich kann das einfach nicht abschätzen.

Bei den Anschlüssel bzw. GPU und CPU Kühler muss ich zugeben dass ich einfach irgendwas genommen hab. Ich hab keine Ahnung von den Unterschieden bzw. hab auf die Optik da eigentlich gar nicht geschaut.
Hätte aber da gerne schöne/kühle. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen?

@chischko: Guter Einwand mit den Lüftern. Für gewöhnlich werden die mit dem Aquaero geregelt, oder? Kann man da mehrere nehmen?
Hätte schon gerne das Display vom 6 Pro.
Was meinst du mit Deckel für die Pumpe, ist der nicht dabei? Und wie schnall ich den an einen AGB? Sorry, kenn mich da nicht sehr gut aus..


----------



## Trash123 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Hallo Spreed! Ich denke, dass du mit der Hardware die du verbauen willst auch mit drei Radis auskommst. Ich habe jedoch auch schon gesehen, dass jemand einen Nova (ähnlich Mora) in das X9 verbaut hat Thermaltake Core X Case Owners Club: X1, X2, X9, X9 Snow Ed. - Page 307 auf den 70er Seiten irgendwo. Willst du dir wirklich "Mastermatt"-Schläuche verbauen. Viele hier im Forum hatten da schon Probleme damit. Auf jeden Fall bin ich mal auf das fertige Projekt gespannt!!!


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Spreed schrieb:


> Danke für den Input!
> 
> Neuer Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



da geht noch einiges.

- Die Schläuche kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen - ich hatte selbst schon Masterkleer. Geh besser auf Mayhems oder Tygon.
- Eheim Adapter raus, wenn die Pumpe ja nicht mehr drin ist
- Wofür den ganten Phoby Lüfter krams? Du hast doch nen AQ6Pro drin, damit werden alle Lüfter gesteuert, inkl der super Software
- gleiches für das Temp- Display - Du hast doch den Aq6 mit display, zusätzlich stehn alle infos in der Software
- Die D5 muss irgendwo befestigt werden, entweder mit z.b ner Eisdecke (gibts auch im Bundle bisl günstiger) oder direkt nem aqualis Adapter
- Bei den Anschlüssen würde ich sowas hier verbauen: Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - Deep Black Sixpack | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Black Nickel teile wirken schon recht billig, die verbaue ich meist nur dort, wo man sie nicht sieht.
Als Winkel kann man auch zb. sowas hier nehmen: Alphacool HF L-Verbinder G1/4 AG drehbar auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

- noch keine Flüssigkeit gefunden?! Ich persönlich verwende das Double Protect, weiß aber nich ob was andres besser ist..
- der GPU Block wird wohl so schnell nicht mehr verfügbar sein, oder?

zu den Radis, 2 Stück müssten auch reichen. Je nachdem wie gut sie belüftet werden können kommst Du damit leise weg. Wenn es Dir nichz zu umständlich ist, probiers doch einfach aus und zur Not erweitern.


weiter geht die Reise


----------



## Spreed (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Thaurial schrieb:


> da geht noch einiges.
> 
> - Die Schläuche kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen - ich hatte selbst schon Masterkleer. Geh besser auf Mayhems oder Tygon.
> - Eheim Adapter raus, wenn die Pumpe ja nicht mehr drin ist
> ...



Okay, nächster Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Rev. 1.2:
- Schläuche ausgetauscht
- Anschlüsse und Winkel getauscht
- Phobya Lüfter Steuerung raus
- Temp Display raus
- Eisdecke rein (hab das Bundle nicht gefunden)
- GPU Kühler getauscht
- Eheim Adapter raus
- Flüssigkeit ergänzt
- 1 Radiator raus
- 4 Lüfter raus

Werden die Gehäuselüfter ebenfalls an die AQ6 angeschlossen? Hätte das Phobya Zeug genommen da die AQ6 wahrscheinlich nicht genug Anschlüsse haben wird. 

Wozu gibt es GPU Kühler mit 2/4/7 Anschlüssen? 

Habe auf 3 Radis reduziert, hatte das Netzteil und den AGB vergessen... Werd demnächst noch eine Konzeptzeichnung machen, um dann wirklich nichts zu vergessen. 
Überlege gerade auch ob ich nicht 2x das X9 nehm und dann 6 Radis reinhau 

Danke weiterhin für die Unterstützung!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

verschau ich mich da grad oder hast du nun 2 unterschiedliche kühler für ne 980 im warenkorb, einmal aquacomputer und einmal xspc  ? 

würd den von AC nehmen, nutz die gpu blöcke von denen seit der gtx480 und niemals probleme gehabt


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Spreed schrieb:


> Okay, nächster Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Rev. 1.2:
> - Schläuche ausgetauscht
> ...



 - Ich nehm immer die Brühe hier: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hat vielleicht sonst jemand Erfahrung mit der AT Flüssigkeit? -> nimm lieber 2L

- Der GPU Kühler hat in der Regel 4 Ports, die brauch man zb. für SLI
- Eisdecke - für die Bundles ganz runter scrollen

- Du könntest noch eine Ablassmechanik einbauen, mit z.b. 1x T-Stück + Kugelhahn. Dabei sind Adapter mit Doppel-AG auch recht nützlich, wie übrigens auch beim anklemmen eines Temp-Sensors auch. Dann brauch man kein zusätzliches Fitting - je nach Konstruktion.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Den AGB
Aquacomputer aqualis Basis fur Pumpenadapter 880 ml mit Nanobeschichtung | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Mit dem Aufsatz 
Aquacomputer Pumpenadapter fur D5-Pumpen, kompatibel mit aqualis, G1/4 | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Und die Lüfter oder noch langsamer und mit dem Aquero runter regeln. Die Pwm gehen ja nur bis 800 RPM runter.

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lufter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Den AGB
> Aquacomputer aqualis Basis fur Pumpenadapter 880 ml mit Nanobeschichtung | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Mit dem Aufsatz
> ...



Dann brauch er aber noch nen Liter mehr - Der Behälter ist schon massiv! Gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Übertrag der Vibrationen, wenn die D5 direkt am AGB hängt und der ja am Case befestigt ist? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das brummt/vibriert??!




Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Und die Lüfter oder noch langsamer und mit dem Aquero runter regeln. Die Pwm gehen ja nur bis 800 RPM runter.
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lufter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Absolut richtig, die PWM Version ist hier unnötig und sogar von Nachteil. Ein paar Y-Adapter von z.b *6auf1* oder *3auf1* - 3Pin werden auch noch benötigt für das Vorhaben.

Je nach anzahl der Radis im Endzustand würde ich dann 1 Gruppe Case Lüfter machen und 2-3 Gruppen Radiator-Lüfter


----------



## Spreed (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Okay, neuer Versuch: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Rev 1.3:

- Lüfter auf ohne PWM Version getauscht
- Y-Adapter hinzugefügt (2x6, 2x3)
- Neuen AGB hinzugefügt
- Neuen Adapter hinzugefügt
- Mehr Flüssigkeit
- 1x T Stück
- 1x Kugelhahn

Die Frage von Thau bzgl. Vibration würde mich auch Interessieren


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Mich würde das auch interessieren.
Diese sollten das dämpfen können 
Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Ich hab immer was zu meckern 

- 5L Kanister sind deutlich günstiger als 4L einzeln 

Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister - blau 5000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

- T- Stück lieber sowas hier:
Alphacool HF Anschlussterminal TEE T-Stuck Rund G1/4 - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

- da kannst du dann zb. mit sowas hier:
Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG 10mm - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder
Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
direkt den Temperatusensor befestigen ohne ein zusätzliches Fitting "zu verbrauchen"

- Wofür diesen multi-power port?
- Anschlüsse mal grob durchgezählt? Deine Zeichnung wird Dir beim zählen der Anschlüsse helfen




Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Mich würde das auch interessieren.
> Diese sollten das dämpfen können
> Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Die sind aber um z.b die Pumpe am Boden zu befestigen, das wäre ja bei dem 880ml Monster nicht nötig, das man das Vieh auf jeden Fall am Gehäuse befstigen muss, dann kann die Pumpe auch frei unten dran hängen bleiben.
PS: Die eloops sollten nur im Push verwendet werden - bervor ichs vergesse..


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*

Bei dem Adapter liegt auch ein Montagering bei.
Damit kann der vielleicht entkoppelt werden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich hab immer was zu meckern
> 
> - 5L Kanister sind deutlich günstiger als 4L einzeln
> 
> ...



Aber es wird weniger 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn die Pumpe am Boden auf dem Shoggy sitzt, und da die Befestigung drauf, ist es dann wirklich Notwendig den AGB noch einmal zu verschrauben?


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Spreed schrieb:


> Aber es wird weniger
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Wenn die Pumpe am Boden auf dem Shoggy sitzt, und da die Befestigung drauf, ist es dann wirklich Notwendig den AGB noch einmal zu verschrauben?




- Du hast die D5 aus dem WK gelöscht - also grad garkeine Pumpe
- Der gewählte AGB fasst *880ml* und ist fast *30cm* , wenn der umkippt haut der Dir das Mainboard kaputt 
 -> checke mal ob du überhaupt genug Platz oder den richtgen Platz dafür findest. Sieht recht chic aus, aber nur wenns ordentlich rein passt siehst nach was aus

 - die D5 hat ohne den vorher von mir genannten Eisdekel Dingsns garkeine Standfüße - Du kannst die D5 also auch nicht einfach so auf den Shoggy legen - alternativ, wenn Du die Pumpe mit diesen Füßen (EISDECKE) auf den Shoggy stellst. Das hängt bisl davon ab wie Du es aufbauen willst.

D5 direkt am AGB:

- spart paar Fittinge
- die Masse des AGB beruhigt die Pumpe

AGB Separat:

- leichter zu verbauen, felxiblerer Standort des AGB/Pumpe


Was ich damit sagen will - hängt davob ab wie du bauen möchtest.


----------



## chischko (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX1070/1080(TI)*



Thaurial schrieb:


> I
> - da kannst du dann zb. mit sowas hier:
> Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG 10mm - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> oder
> ...


Nimm keinesfalls die drehbaren Dinger!! Die sind bei mir schon unter minimaler Seitenlast undicht geworden und es hat raus getropft nach 1-2 Tagen und nen Wasserfleck am Parkett verursacht! 
Die nicht-drehbaren sind zwar etwas schwieriger zu montieren, halten dafür aber dicht!


----------



## Spreed (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Okay, nächster Versuch:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Werd mich jetzt mal ans zeichnen und durchplanen machen und melde mich dann wieder.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nur noch so nen Gedanke: Kannst ja überlegen auch mit schnelltrennkupplungen zu arbeiten: Muss man nicht den gesamten Kreislauf ablassen, wenn man mla was tauschen will oder so. Ich hab selbst sehr viele der QD3 (Kupplung und Stecker) verbaut und muss sagen ich bin begeistert und kann mal eben schnell die GPU austauschen, Kühler reinigen, was ein- und ausbauen ohne Schläuche weghalten zu müssen, erweitern, umbauen etc. etc. etc. 

Die Dinger sind nich billig aber zumindest wenn man vor hat wie Du mal ne GPU upzugraden (ich lese was von 1080Ti ) aller Ehren wert und meiner Meinung nach war das die beste Idee da nen paar zu integrieren, und jetzt immer wenn ich dran rum schraube bin ich extrem dankbar drum.


----------



## Spreed (23. März 2017)

*AW: WakÃ¼ komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

So, nach langer Pause möcht ich das Projekt demnächst starten.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Es haben sich jedoch fürs erste ein paar Dinge geändert, bzw. Fragen ergeben:

- Es werkelt momentan eine GTX 1070 im Rechner (EVGA 1070 ACX 3.0)
- Gehäuse wird das Thermaltake X9
- Passt der GPU Kühler auf die EVGA?
- Gibt es bei den CPU Kühlern große Differenzen? Im Preis definitiv..
- Hat jemand mit den Teilen, welche momentan nicht lagernd sind, Erfahrung bzgl. Nachlieferungen?
- Reicht ein 450ml AGB?
- Nanobeschichtung beim AGB Pflicht?
- Es wird eine 1080ti nachgerüstet, dann auch ein dritter Radiator
- Die Schnellkupplungen von Chischko sind leider nicht mehr erhältlich. Was wären da gute Alternativen?
- Hauptanliegen ist weiterhin eine flüsterleise Kühlung. Im Idle Betrieb absolut still, beim Gamen (OC) so leise wie möglich. Reichen da 2 Radiatoren fürs erste?

Danke für Eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

- GPU Kühler dürfte passen. 100% sicher bin ich nicht, aber im Konfigurator von EKWB  (CoolingConfigurator.com) wird für diese Karte der "normale" 1070 Kühler vorgeschlagen. Daraus würde ich schliessen, dass die Karte eine Referenz-Platine hat und daher sollte auch der standard Aquacomputer Kühler passen.

- gewisse Unterschiede gibts bei den CPU Kühlern schon. Im Extremfall macht es vielleicht 3-4 Grad Unterschied aus.. ist also nicht sooo entscheidend. So lange der Prozessor nicht geköpft ist, bezweifle ich, dass du grossartig nen unterschied merken würdest.

 - 450ml AGB "reicht" immer. Die Grösse des AGB spielt für die Funktion überhaupt keine Rolle. Das System ist nur einfacher zu befüllen, je grösser der AGB ist. Und vielen gehts halt auch um die Optik.

- Nanobeschichtung ist nur nice to have.
Ohne Beschichtung haften kleine Luftblasen länger an der AGB Wand... schau dir zum Vergleich mal meine Bilder im Bilderthread an (aktuell vorletzter Post).  WaKü ***Bilderthread***
Da hatte ich direkt nach der Befüllung massenweise kleine Bläschen an der Wand, die schon ein bisschen genervt haben. Aber 1-2 Wochen später waren die komplett verschwunden. (ohne Nanobeschichtung).

- Da du aktuell weniger als 300W an Abwärme erzeugst, reichen die 6 x 140mm. Die Frage ist halt, was du unter "absolut Still" verstehst. Bei intern eingebauten Radiatoren wirst du die Lüfter wahrscheinlich auch im Idle nicht stehen lassen können. Aber bei Minimaldrehzahl sollten sie trotzdem unhörbar sein.

- Die Teile, die aus deinem WK aktuell nicht lieferbar sind, sind ja standard Elemente wie Anschraubtüllen etc. Da kannst du ja auch einfach mal bei anderen Shops nachgucken, ob etwas gleichwertiges woanders lieferbar ist... Mindfactory, Caseking oder auch der EKWB Webshop direkt.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nich ganz richtig, wenn ich mir das so ansehe... Die GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 scheint ein Custom PCB zu haben. 
EVGA Layout mit markierten augenscheinlichen Unterschieden: Screenshot by Lightshot
FE Layout: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/newsbilder/mhaber/2016/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1070_2.jpg

BZW: Es wäre mal interessant welche GPU Du genau verbaut hast... mit deiner Beschreibung komme ich auf 5 Typen und ich weiß nicht auswendig in wie fern sie sich vom PCB unterschieden von der FE, deswegen kann ich es Dir gerne nachsehen aber ich schau nicht alle 5 nach: acx in PCIe mit Hersteller: EVGA, GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Hier kannst du nach gucken ob der Kühler passt.
GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0
Der Unterschied bei den CPU Kühlern sind 3-4 ° und wichtiger die Verarbeitung. Gucke dir Mal die Bilder von dem Phobya und z.b Aquacomputer Kryos Next an, da sind dann doch Unterschiede. Und für neue Sockel bekommst du dann bei den Premiumhersteller auch neue Halterungen.
Du kannst auch überlegen b14-2 Lüfter zu nehmen, die gehen noch weiter runter und sind im Idle dann leise bis unhörbar.


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



chischko schrieb:


> Nich ganz richtig, wenn ich mir das so ansehe... Die GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 scheint ein Custom PCB zu haben.



Also zumindest nach dieser Liste GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0
haben sowohl die 1070 ACX 3.0, als auch die 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (Black Edition) eine Referenz-Platine.
(Zumindest was die Relevanz für Kompatible Wasserblocks angeht. Die von dir markierten Unterschiede sollten für den Wasserblock ziemlich egal sein, weil da ja gar kein Kontakt zum Block stattfindet.)
Die 1070 FTW ACX 3.0 hat allerdings wirklich ein komplett eigenes PCB.
Es ist jetzt also wirklich wichtig, genau nachzuschauen welche der vielen EVGA Karten mit "ACX 3.0" Zusatz er wirklich hat.


----------



## Spreed (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Es ist diese hier:

8GB EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bilde mir aber stark ein, dass es sich um ein Referenz PCB handelt.

@Chukku: CPU ist geköpft. 
@Pelle: Funktioniert das auf alle Sockel? Ich möchte später auf Sockel 2066 umsteigen. Dann würde ich mir schon überlegen ob ich nicht in ein höherwertigeres Modell investiere.


Noch zur Anmerkung:
Ich möchte gegen September/Oktober komplett aufrüsten (Sockel 2066, 1080ti, etc). Darum würde ich gern bei den Komponenten die ich später ersetzen muss eher "sparen", bei den Komponenten die ich weiter benutzen kann, darf es auch gern Premium Qualität sein.

Das ganze möchte ich noch im April starten, da ich einen Vgl. Wakü zu Lukü, auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit bezogen, für meine Dipl. Arbeit schreiben möchte. Dazu benötige ich eben eine Wakü


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Wenn die CPU geköpft ist, würd ich schon nen vernünftigen Kühler nehmen.
Ich bin Fan von dem hier:
EK-Supremacy EVO  – EK Webshop
Den bekommst du nach Wahl halt auch mit Montagekits für so ziemlich jeden  aktuell denkbaren Sockel.
2066 wird EKWB sicherlich auch so früh wie möglich nachreichen. (bei AM4 waren sie deutlich vor Ryzen Verkaufsstart schon verfügbar)

Ich denke auch, dass die "SC Gaming ACX 3.0" eine Platine nach Referenzdesign hat.
Das heisst wie gesagt nicht, dass alle drauf verlöteten Komponenten zwangsläufig identisch mit dem nVidia Referenzboard sein müssen.
Nur, dass GPU, VRAM, Spannungswandler und Montagelöcher an der gleichen Position sind... mehr ist für den Block ja nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Stärkster CPU Kühler derzeit den ich kenne: Alphacool XPX AlphaCool Announces the Eisblock XPX CPU Block | techPowerUp
Hab ihn drauf, hatte vorher den EK EVO drauf: Unterschied (ungeköpft damals noch) von etwa 2 K und Durchfluss ging um etwa 5L/h nach oben... Konnte also die Pumpe noch etwas drosseln.


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Jo rein technisch ist der Eisblock noch etwas besser.
Ich mag ihn rein optisch einfach nicht, auch wenn man ihn inzwischen in vielen bunten Farben konfigurieren kann.

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Thaurial (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Der Alphacool gefällt mir garnicht.

Was andres als Heatkiller sehe ich in naher Zukunft nicht in meinem Rechner


----------



## Spreed (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nochmal kurz zum Sockel wechsel was Pelle angesprochen hat...

Geht das tatsächlich über alle Sockel hinweg, oder doch nur bei der gleichen Serie?


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Frage da doch Mal direkt bei z.b Aquacomputer nach, die können dir das genau sagen.


----------



## Thaurial (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Spreed schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Sockel wechsel was Pelle angesprochen hat...
> 
> Geht das tatsächlich über alle Sockel hinweg, oder doch nur bei der gleichen Serie?



Schau doch mal hier zb:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat.../Wasserkühler/"CPU Kühler"/"für INTEL Sockel"

Kompatibel zu den INTEL Sockeln 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011 und 2011-3

Wenn der Sockel 2066 auch nur Ansatzweise ähnlich wird, dann kannst Du davon ausgehen dass es entweder ab werk passt, oder es ein mounting Kit gibt.


----------



## SpatteL (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Alle Sockel 11XX haben den gleichen Lochabstand von 75mm. 1366 und 2011 haben je 80mm.
775 hatte 72mm, falls das noch jemanden interessiert. 
Da Watercool beim HK4 Langlöcher in der Halterung hat, passen die für alle(haben ein paar andere Hersteller auch).
Wenn sich da beim nächsten Sockel nicht allzu viel ändert werden die Küher auch weiterhin passen oder man kann für ein paar € eine neue Halterung kaufen.


----------



## Spreed (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

So...

Könnte sich jemand den Warenkorb nochmal auf Vollständigkeit anschauen?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Vor allem bei den ganzen Anschlüssen bin ich mir absolut nicht sicher.
Und bitte noch Empfehlungen für Schnellkupplungen für CPU und GPU, weiß nicht welche da die "richtigen" sind.

Aufbau:
3 Radiatoren, 2 an der Decke, 1er an der Seitenwand.
AGB wird "vorne" befestigt. CPU und GPU werden unter Wasser gesetzt.
Beide sollen schnell vom Wasser zum trennen sein, damit man später leicht aufrüsten kann.
1 Ablass Ventil ist dabei. 
1 T-Stück hab ich bei Caseking bestellt.
Flüssigkeit ebenfalls bei Caseking (5L). Brauch ich soviel? Sonst könnte ich auch 2x1L bei Aquatuning nehmen.


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

1. Das mit den Schnellkupplungen würde ich nicht überbewerten.
So ungefähr alle 1 bis 1.5 Jahre empfiehlt es sich ja eh, die Kühlflüssigkeit zu wechseln. 
Das kannst du dann bei einem Upgrade der CPU / GPU gleich mit machen.. da du einen Kugelhan drin hast gestaltet sich das Ablassen ja ziemlich einfach.

2. Du hast entweder die falschen Radiatoren oder die falschen Lüfter im Korb (120mm Radiatoren, 140mm Lüfter.)
Wenn in das Case 3 420er Radis reinpassen, würd ich die auch nehmen.

3. Du brauchst mindestens 2 Anschraubtüllen pro Komponente.
Da du 7 Komponenten hast (AGB-Pumpen-Kombo / 3 Radis / GPU / CPU / Durchfluss-Sensor) brauchst du auch mindestens 14 Fittings.
Eventuell sogar 17, wenn du das T-Stück mit dem Ablassventil in einen Schlauch hängen willst und dann noch ein Schlauchstück an die Auslass-Seite des Ventils hängen willst.
Hast aktuell aber nur 12 im Korb.

4.
5L brauchst du nicht.
in meinem aktuellen Loop mit 2 x GPU, CPU und 2 Radiatoren hab ich etwas weniger als 1L drin.. aber auch einen sehr kleinen AGB.
Du hast nen grösseren AGB und einen Radiator mehr.. daher schätze ich mal, dass du ungefähr 1.5L brauchst. (mit 2 bist du safe).

5.
was Winkelstücke angeht, würde ich auch noch 45° dazunehmen.. wenn man den Schläuchen eine grobe Richtung vorgeben kann, hilft das meistens dabei, Knicke zu verhindern.
Ich hatte in meinem Schlauch-Build drei 90° und fünf 45° Stücke drin.
Allerdings hast du mit 16mm Schläuchen die deutlich knicksicherere Variante... vielleicht reichen dir 2 oder 3


----------



## Spreed (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Warenkorb aktualisiert

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, bitte noch ein Erklärungen zu ein paar Teilen von denen ich nicht weiß warum sie eigentlich im Warenkorb sind 

Alphacool HF Doppelnippel
Alphacool HF L-Verbinder
T-Stück (Für den Auslass?)

Der Auslass wird nehm ich mal an am niedrigsten Punkt der Wakü angebracht? Wäre dann wahrscheinlich direkt hinter der Pumpe?


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Doppelnippel und T-Stück hängen zusammen.
Das T-Stück ist in diesem Einkaufswagen aber gar nicht drin oder?

Wenn es ein T-Stück ist, bei dem du an allen 3 Enden einfach nur ein G1/4 Innengewinde drin hast, dann brauchst du den Doppelnippel, damit du den Kugelhahn da direkt dran anschliessen kannst. 
(weil Innengewinde an Innengewinde halt nicht geht  ).
An die anderen beiden Enden des T-Stückes kommen halt einfach nur 2 Schlauch-Fittings.

Die L-Verbinder sind einfach nur dafür da, dass du auf beengtem Raum trotzdem noch sinnvoll mit dem Schlauch um die Ecke kommst.
besonders bei deiner Pumpe wirst du die wahrscheinlich brauchen.
Am Ende ist es dir überlassen, ob du so einen L-Verbinder nimmst und ein einzelnes 16/10 mm Schlauch-Fitting da dranpackst, oder ob du gleich ein Teil nimmst, das beide Funktionen vereint:
Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn du z.B. 4 davon nimmst, brauchst du natürlich auch 4 normale Fittings weniger.
daran dann denken.

Nur zur Inspiration schau einfach mal in mein altes Schlauch-System rein.
Das ist zwar sicherlich nicht perfekt aufgebaut aber da siehst du, wofür man 90° oder 45° Winkelstücke braucht.
Mein 13/10mm Schlauch war aber auch sehr knick-anfällig. Du kannst deinen deutlich besser um Ecken biegen und brauchst deswegen wohl nicht so viele davon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spreed (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Super, vielen Dank für die Erklärung!

Dh ich könnte genau so gut einen Kugelhahn mit einem AG nehmen?

Wohin geht der Schlauch nach deiner CPU? Sitzt da noch ein Radiator?
Dein AGB ist so einer für den Laufwerksschacht?
Seh ich das richtig, dass die Radiatoren nicht direkt hintereinander verlegt sein müssen?

Das T-Stück hab ich bei Caseking im Korb, da find ich keines was mir gut gefällt bei Aquatuning, bzw. ist das leider nicht Lieferbar atm.

Welche Schnellkupplung sollte ich denn nehmen?
Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wozu nimmt man Schottverschraubungen?

Edit: Warenkorb ergänzt um 45° und 90°
http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/a123ae60aa5d99c15ce80e03ac2feb37


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Jap, der Doppelnippel macht praktisch nur aus einem IG ein AG.
Wenn du nen Kugelhahn mit AG (auf einer Seite) nimmst, kannst du dir den Doppelnippel sparen.

Das war wie gesagt mein alter Aufbau, der existiert so schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.
Aber zu dem Stand:
- Zwischen GPU1 und CPU gehen die Schläuche nach aussen, weil da noch ein externen Radiator stand.
- Genau, ich hatte einen AGB für 2 Laufwerksschächte (1.5L... viel zu viel). Das war dummerweise ein Billigteil ohne Aussparung für die Laufwerks-Schiene in der Mitte.. deswegen musste ich die am Case mit ner Kombizange aus dem Weg biegen und den Schlamassel dann unter schwarzem Tape verstecken 
- Grundsätzlich gilt: Reihenfolge von Radiatoren und Kühlblocks (CPU oder GPU) ist vollkommen Schnuppe. Die Einzige Reihenfolge, die im Kreislauf wichtig ist, ist: AGB direkt vor der Pumpe.
Den Rest kannst so machen, wie es in deinem Aufbau am besten passt, ohne unnötige Wege mit den Schläuchen zu machen.

Wie gesagt: ich an deiner Stelle würd mir die Schnellkupplungen komplett sparen.
Wenn du ne Komponenten wechseln willst: Wasser über Kugelhahn ablassen, Schlauch rausziehen, fertig.
Das Wasser kannst ja auch auffangen und wiederverwenden, wenn es nicht so alt ist.

Ansonsten kann ich zu den Dingern aber nicht gut genug aus, um wirklich eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.
Diese solltest du allerdings NICHT nehmen, um sie innerhalb deines Cases zu verbauen:
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die hatte ich, um meinen externen Radiator abkoppeln zu können. Und bei jedem Öffnen kamen dann doch etliche Tropfen Flüssigkeit raus.
Extern war das egal, aber im Case wär das kacke.

Schottverschraubungen nutzt man, um Schläuche oder Rohre durch Gehäusewände durch zu verlegen.
Zum Beispiel eben für externe Radiatoren oder wenn man Komponenten wie eine Pumpe in einer Nebenkammer des Gehäuses unterbringt.
Ich glaub, du brauchst für dein Projekt keine.


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Chukku schrieb:


> Nur zur Inspiration schau einfach mal in mein altes Schlauch-System rein.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll eine Inspiration nicht etwas schönes o.Ä. sein?  
(Sorry der musste raus... hast ja geschrieben dein ALTES System!)


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

sagen wir... technische Inspiration 

Das Fenster-Seitenteil hatte zum Glück recht breite Ränder, um den gröbsten Kabelsalat zu verstecken.
Und Hey.. das war meine erste WaKü.
Die neue ist schicker


----------



## Spreed (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nochmal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:

Brauch ich die L-Adapter mit AG und IG wenn ich 90° 16/10 und IG habe?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nein brauchst du nicht, die 16/10 90° AG sind das gleich. Du kannst die L-Verbinder sparen.

Dein Doppelnippel sollte auf drehbar geändert werden und der 5fach Verteiler ist überflüssig. Ein 3fach Verteiler reicht. Gucke das du noch einen Günstigen Anschluss und ein Stück Schlauch hast um das auf den Kugelhahn zuschrauben wenn du das Wasser ablässt. Ein Meter Schlauch macht die Sache einfacher.
Deine gewünschten Schnellkupplungen. Es macht aber nur Sinn die Kupplungen vor die Kühler zubauen, wenn du alle halbe Jahr die Komponenten tauscht. Den Wechsel im September Mal aussen vor.
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Spreed (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Danke für die Antwort!

Den 5er hab ich drin, weil der 3er nicht Lieferbar ist und mir die Alternativen nicht wirklich gefallen.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Nur noch kleine Anpassungen, ansonsten wart ich noch paar Tage ob das T-Stück in Deep Black evtl. mit der Chrome Lieferung kommt. Falls nicht, werd ich bestellen


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Moin
Da hätten wir ja fast das Kabel für den DFM vergessen.
Phobya Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 40cm - Schwarz gesleevt | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Dein Doppelnippel ist nicht drehbar. Wofür 2* die 6fach Y-Kabel ich denke 3* 3fach würde sich anbieten, dann hast du noch einen Kanal für die Gehäuselüfter​ übrig.


----------



## Spreed (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Update:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Kabel für DFM ergänzt
Doppelnippel auf Drehbar getauscht
Y-Kabel ergänzt bzw. gestrichen

Bräuchte ich nicht 4x3? 3 Adapter für die Radiatoren, 1 Adapter für die Gehäuselüfter?
Wieviele Gehäuselüfter sollte ich denn verbauen? Hätte jetzt mit 2-3 gerechnet. 2 vorne, 1er hinten?
Sind die 140er Silent Wings mit PWM. Würde die aus meinem bestehenden Gehäuse weiterverwenden.


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Spreed schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



2-3 Gehäuselüfter reichen in jedem Fall. Grad dass Ram und das Board nen leichten Luftzug bekommt bzw. die Luft nicht im Gehäuse steht, aber da Du interne Radis benutzt, ist das eh nicht unbedingt der Fall

Doppelnippel drehbar, bin nicht sicher ob das ne gute Idee ist. Habe selbst keinen in Verwendung, aber habe schon öfter von Undichtigkeiten bei drehbarenen Teilen gelesen, bin nicht sicher obs der war.

Mm allgemeinen bzw im Anfangpost hast Du erwähnt, dass es möglichst leise sein soll. Ich habe erst jetzt gelesen, dass du einen Mora für lauter hältst. Lass Dir gesagt sein, bei der Investition hier, wirst Du weder bei der Lautstärke, noch bei der Termperatur an ein Mora Setup rankommen. Ein mora ist in vergleichbarer Größe IMMER leiser/besser als interne Radis, weil für ein normales bis SLI Setup so gut wie immer mit 300rpm Lüftern auskommt. Interne Radiatoren sind einfach weniger effizient bei dieser Drehzahl und bekommen zudem noch wesentlich weniger Frischluft/kalte Luft.

Nich dass der Eindruck erscheint Du könntest Dein Budget nicht besser einsetzen.. Ich kann jedem nur nen MoRa empfehlen der sich nicht an einer externen Lösung stört. Teurer wird der Mora eher nicht

PS: 2 Liter kööönnten knapp werden und 3x1Liter sind teurer als 1x5 Liter


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Ich hatte halt in meinem alten System mit SLI + CPU und 3 Radiatoren (360 + 2x240) 2.5L drin. Davon aber alleine 1.5L im Dual-Bay AGB.
Da er "nur" 450ml im AGB hat, müssten 2L theoretisch reichen... 
aber hast schon recht: vielleicht doch lieber ein bisschen Reserve einplanen. Allerdings hätte ich persönlich jetzt auch keine Bauchschmerzen damit, eine beliebige Kühlflüssigkeit ein wenig (bis zu +25%) mit destilliertem Wasser zu "strecken".

Wenn aber jetzt schon klar ist, dass in den nächsten <12Monaten nochmal ein Umbau ansteht und die Flüssigkeit dabei getauscht wird, dann machen natürlich die 5L gleich mehr Sinn.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Spreed schrieb:


> Update:
> Doppelnippel auf Drehbar getauscht



Sei da ECHT vorsichtig! Ich hatte sie in Verwendung und hab nun nen leider recht großen Wasserfleck auf dem Parkett.... die Dinger sind schon bei bei kleiner seitlicher Belastung schnell undicht, da der O-Ring dann an einer Stelle gequetscht wir und gegenüber undicht wird weil der Anpressdruck nicht mehr hoch genug ist. Hab sie getauscht gegen 2 nicht drehbare: Keine Undichtigkeiten mehr! Ich würde es nie wieder machen. Bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass das genau die waren. Müsste ich aber in der Bestellhistorie bei Aquatuning noch einmal verifizieren.´Optisch auf jeden Fall schon sehr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Spreed (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Thaurial schrieb:


> 2-3 Gehäuselüfter reichen in jedem Fall. Grad dass Ram und das Board nen leichten Luftzug bekommt bzw. die Luft nicht im Gehäuse steht, aber da Du interne Radis benutzt, ist das eh nicht unbedingt der Fall
> 
> Doppelnippel drehbar, bin nicht sicher ob das ne gute Idee ist. Habe selbst keinen in Verwendung, aber habe schon öfter von Undichtigkeiten bei drehbarenen Teilen gelesen, bin nicht sicher obs der war.
> 
> ...



Grad nochmal alles nachgelesen.. Im ersten Post hab ich das wohl tatsächlich gesagt, habs aber später auf meinen tatsächlichen Grund geändert, ich zitier mich hiermal: 
"Beim Mora stört mich dass er extern hängt. Gerade mit dem Thermaltake X9, welches Innen Platz wie Sau hat, find ich die interne Lösung einfach schöner. Die Mehrkosten spielen dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle."

Nun gut, dann wieder Doppelnippel nicht drehbar 

Das Problem bei der Kühlflüssigkeit war eher dass es die 5L nicht lagernd gab. Das Argument mit dem Wechsel im Herbst ist aber schon nicht schlecht 

Update Warenkorb:
Doppelnippel auf nicht drehbar
Kühlflüssigkeit auf 5L (Orange) - Jemand von euch das Orange schon gesehn? Rot/Schwarz wäre mir lieber. Dunkles Orange wäre noch okay.. Zur Not.. evtl... 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand von euch so ein Teil rumliegen?
Alphacool HF Anschlussterminal TEE T-Stuck Rund G1/4 - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

edit: Vergessen zu fragen:

Ist es tatsächlich egal wie der Wasserkreislauf aufgebaut ist? Mir kommt es kontraproduktiv vor, wenn ich mein Setup wie folgt aufbauen würde: Pumpe => Radi 1=> GPU => CPU => Radi 2 => Radi 3 => AGB

Wird da nicht die Abwärme von der GPU direkt zur CPU mitgenommen?

edit2: Beim Mora müsste man Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren oder? Einmal für die Schläuche und einmal für die Befestigung?


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Nehmen wir einfach mal an, dass die GPU das Wasser um 10° erwärmt, die CPU um 5° und die 3 Radiatoren es um jeweils 5° abkühlen (das sind alles völlig unrealistische weil viel zu hohe Werte, aber es geht ja nur ums Modell).

Wenn du also den Aufbau "Pumpe => Radi 1=> GPU => CPU => Radi 2 => Radi 3 => AGB" machst und das Wasser mit 0° bei der Pumpe startet, dann ist das Wasser beim Eingang in die CPU bei 5°.
(weil du es vor der GPU ja schon runtergekühlt hast) nach der CPU 10° und geht mit 0° nach den beiden Radiatoren wieder von vorne in den Kreislauf.

Wenn du aber stattdessen  "Pumpe => GPU => Radi 1 => CPU => Radi 2 => Radi 3 => AGB" machst (was nach deinem Bauchgefühl  nach die bessere Variante wäre), dann hast du exakt die gleichen Werte.
Das Wasser wird zwar zwischen GPU und CPU runtergekühlt, aber es geht von Anfang an wärmer in die GPU, weil du jetzt ja zwischen Pumpe und GPU keinen Radi mehr hast.

Da das Ganze ein Kreislauf ist gilt einfach "nach dem Radi ist vor dem Radi" 
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Kühlleistung der Radiatoren dem Wärmeeintrag durch GPU und CPU entspricht.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Sorry aber die Überlegung kann man abkürzen: Eine GPU erwärmt das durchfließende Wasser nur sowas von minimal... ich würde mal sagen unter 2K. Mein MoRa hat ein In/Out Delta unter Volllast von max. 3K. Die Wassertemperatur innerhalb eines Kreislaufs unterschiedet sich nur so minimal, dass ich hier gar keine Überlegungen anstellen würde. 
Es geht immer um das Verhältnis eingebrachter Energie vs. abgegebener Energie und das ist mit deinen Komponenten vs. Radifläche sehr gut. Mach Dir also keine Sorgen um dein Setup: Die Anordnung ist in deinen Sphären/System wirklich wurscht und warum Du dieses Setup gewählt hast wird ja seine Gründe haben (besser einzubauen/verschlauchen o.Ä.)


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Spreed schrieb:


> Grad nochmal alles nachgelesen.. Im ersten Post hab ich das wohl tatsächlich gesagt, habs aber später auf meinen tatsächlichen Grund geändert, ich zitier mich hiermal:
> 
> 
> edit2: Beim Mora müsste man Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren oder? Einmal für die Schläuche und einmal für die Befestigung?



Die meisten nehmen die POM Standfüße dazu. So hab ichs auch gemacht. Alernativ die Wandhalterung an den Schreibtisch, Gehäuse, oder sonstwo dran.

Löcher im Case:

a) vorhandene Gehäusedurchführung nutzen
b) Slotblende als Durchführung kaufen
c) Löcher bohren mit einem  Stufenbohrer

Mein Evolv Case ist durch das Glas auch so schon schwer genug, ich bin echt froh mit dem Mora, da kann ich durch die Schnelltrenner einfach die Wasserkühlung abkapseln und kann den Tower noch bequem heben. Mit 3-4 Radis und 3L Wasser is das ne andre Nummer, vom Gewusel im Case abgesehn..

Hat alles Pro und Cons


----------



## Spreed (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Ums nochmal gesagt zu haben, Ihr seid der Wahnsinn! 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung! 

edit: Okay zu früh gefreut...

Corsair Obsidian 900D: Part 2 - Time Lapse Build - YouTube

Die nette Dame in dem Video hat Lüfter außen und innen vom Radiator angebracht. Sinnvoll?


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

push/pull ist nur bei monster Radis (65mm) sinnvoll. zumindest nicht bei 30ern


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Push vs. Pull vs. Push-Pull bei der Wasserkuhlung - YouTube


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Kensch los? Hat er keine Lust mehr? Weiß da jemand was


----------



## Nachty (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Glaub da kommt nichts mehr   und alle paar Monate ein Video bringt wohl nichts, nur als Hobby kann man es ja machen


----------



## Spreed (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

So, letzten Änderungen, heute Abend wird bestellt.



Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Ich würd sagen, das schaut gut aus 

Geht es jetzt eigentlich schon darum, eine 1080Ti zu kühlen oder noch um eine 980 (Überschrift) bzw. 1070 (Signatur)?

Der GPU Kühler fehlt ja im Warenkorb noch, aber das hast du ja sicher im Blick oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Ich werfe nochmal den Anfi-tec Drei CPU Kühler in den Raum, wenn auf die Verarbeitung Wert legt.
Anfi-tec

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, das schaut gut aus
> 
> Geht es jetzt eigentlich schon darum, eine 1080Ti zu kühlen oder noch um eine 980 (Überschrift) bzw. 1070 (Signatur)?
> 
> Der GPU Kühler fehlt ja im Warenkorb noch, aber das hast du ja sicher im Blick oder?



Es ist noch die 1070 verbaut. Kühler sollte aber im Warenkorb sein, bzw. wird mir angezeigt. ( Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV fur GTX 1080 und 1070 - ACRYL Ni-Bl | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) Da das Projekt momentan vor allem dazu dient mich für meine Diplomarbeit zu begeistert, bzw. damit endlich zu beginnen, möchte ich zur Zeit nicht noch mehr Geld in den PC stecken.

Ende des Jahres werde ich noch ein letztes mal kräftig upgraden, bevor ich mich dann in den "Ich-kaufe-nur-noch-wenn-es-kaputt-geht" Ruhestand verabschiede 

@Pelle: Das Ding hat 4-6 Wochen LZ, das ist jetzt leider schon zu lange.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Ach verdammt.. sorry.

Ich hab echt 3 mal über die Liste geschaut aber den Heatkiller GPU Kühler wohl jedes Mal übersehen.

Dann bleibts bei: schaut gut aus


----------



## Spreed (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Heyo.. Ich bin grad dabei die Wakü aufzubauen, jedoch häng ich grad ein bissl..

Wie befestige ich AGB, Pumpe und Pumpenadapter am Gehäuse?
Ich seh keine Wandhalterung dabei, und wüsste auch nicht wie ich die Pumpe (wo ja unten Kabel weggehen) auf den Shoggy setzen kann..

Hab ich die Wandhalterung vergessen, oder überseh ich hier irgendwas?


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Das sollte die Wandhalterung aus deinem Warenkorb sein.
Aquacomputer Halterung fur aqualis Ausgleichsbehalter | Aqualis Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei der Beschreibung der Pumpe steht was von einer Halterung, hast du davon ein Foto und was sagt die Bedienungsanleitung dazu?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Die Wandhalterung für den AGB hab ich gefunden.
Es fehlt anscheinend die Edelstahlhalterung die beim Pumpenadapter dabei sein sollte.

Dh ich könnte das ganze an die Wand schrauben, aber dennoch weiß ich noch immer nicht wie ich das Teil mit dem Shoggy kombinieren soll. Ich hab ja unten keine Plane Fläche, sondern eben die Pumpe mit ihren Pins.

Die Bedienungsanleitung ist absolut keine Hilfe..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:  Hab inzwischen abgebrochen. Werde mir eine Halterung für den Boden basteln, an der Wand müsste ich Löcher bohren.

Noch weitere Fragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Wozu brauch ich die 4 Stopfen auf der Oberseite des AGB? 
2. Wozu brauch ich den mittigen Anschluss vorne am AGB?
3. Muss ich am Pumpenadapter einen Anschluss von den zwei zumachen?
4. Hab den AGB mit Wasserfalleffekt, wozu ist dieses kleine Loch unten beim AGB? Im Pumpenadapter ist da zwar eine Ausnehmung mit O-Ring, aber ansonsten ist das ein Totes Ende..


----------



## ludscha (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Servus

1. Dort kannst zum einen befüllen, ein Druckausgleichsmembran einschrauben oder nen Füllsstandsensor.
2. Ist für den Wassersäuleneffekt.
3. Nein , da es im Bild unten rechts so aussieht, als würde er von hausaus den Wassersäuleneffekt nutzen müsstst dies testen, da ich es auf den Fotos nicht genau sehe.
Da aber nach deinem Pumpenadpter zu urteilen, der mittige Anschluss der Rücklauf ist, wird meiner Meinung nach der Wassersäuleneffekt sowieso genutzt. 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Spreed (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Danke!

Das heißt, ich geh von der letzten Komponente des Kreislaufs in den mittleren Stutzen des AGB, von dort in den IN des Pumpenadapter und vom OUT wieder in den Kreislauf?


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Das mit dem Halter der Pumpe ist ja eine doofe Sache, da kannst du ja Mal bei AT oder wo du es gekauft hast nachfragen wo denn der Halter ist, den hast du ja auch bezahlt und deine Bestellung war ja auch nicht klein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

AT hat eigentlich nen kulanten und responsiven Support der halbwegs kundig ist. EInfach mal ne freundliche Mail schreiben...


----------



## Spreed (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Die brauchen leider knapp 10 Tage nach Österreich. Solang kann/will ich nicht warten. Hab das leider selbst durch zu spätes Bestellen verbockt.

Nochmal kurz zu meiner Frage von oben:
Das heißt, ich geh von der letzten Komponente des Kreislaufs in den mittleren Stutzen des AGB, von dort in den IN des Pumpenadapter und vom OUT wieder in den Kreislauf? 
Die oberen Anschlüsse des AGB brauch ich alle nicht, bzw. einen evtl für das Befüllen, korrekt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

In den AGB gar nicht, einfach mit dem Rücklauf in den "IN" und dann geht's mit dem "OUT" vom Pumpe Adapter wieder los.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Danke!

Das Teil ist inzwischen aufgebaut und dicht, jedoch hab ich jetzt ein weiteres Problem.

Ich kann im Aquasuite die Pumpe nicht ansteuern. Sie wird dort gesehen, jedoch bleibt sie immer bei Maximalleistung.
Pumpe wird aber eindeutig vom Aquaero erkannt. Die D5 ist per 3 Pol Kabel an der Aquaero auf High Eingang. Muss der USB Anschluss aufs Motherboard dafür?

Stimmt meine Überlegung mit der Regelung über die Wassertemperatur ansonsten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Beitrag: D5 Pumpe stromversorgung Aquabus - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Spreed (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Beitrag: D5 Pumpe stromversorgung Aquabus - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Danke.

Link bestätigt mir aber eig. nur dass es richtig angeschlossen ist.
Die Frage ist nun eben warum die Pumpe dauerhaft auf Maximal Leistung läuft *seufz*


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Möchte dir nichts falsches sagen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so gehen kann, denn du hast deine Spannung sicherlich an das Netzteil angeschlossen und einfach dein Tachosignal an Aquaero 6 angeschlossen. Demnach verstehe ich so das deine Pumpe die ganze Zeit die vollen 12v bekommt und so mit voller Drehzahl läuft.

Siehe dazu... 


> Da die Aquaero 6 jedoch sehr hohe Ströme stufenlos regeln kann, kann man an dessen Lüfterausgängen auch je eine Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal betreiben und wie einen Lüfter dann fast stufenlos in der Geschwindigkeit regeln. Dazu muß jedoch die *Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal umgebaut* werden, damit der Stromanschluß auf einen Lüfter-Header des Aquaero 6 passt.



Soweit ich es auch richtig gelesen habe soll es auch mit dem  USB und Aquabus gehen.
Aber ich kenne die Pumpe nicht, daher möchte ich dir nichts falsches sagen, da ich auch nur von dem ausgehen kann was ich hierzu gelesen habe.


----------



## Spreed (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Der 3 Pol. Stecker hängt bei der Pumpe auf "Aquabus" und am Aquaero auf dem High Eingang.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, braucht man den USB nur wenn man keine Aquaero hat und direkt aufs Mainboard geht.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü komplett lautlos? i7-4770k + GTX980*

Hast du es denn schon mal mit USB versucht?
Das wäre das erste, was ich testen würde, kann nämlich sein, das man der Pumpe erst mal sagen muss, das sie auch auf das aquabus-Signal hören soll.


----------

